# Wolf'd Golf GTI on Air!!



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Yesterday saw me help my buddy out with his show Golf GTI, which will be on Plush's stand at various shows over the next few weeks and months. It's heavily modified and as you will see, running on Air! The interior (no pics, sorry) has the RS4/R32 seats in, but with the 'tartan' GTI cloth in the centre - looks superb!!!

As ever with lighter cars, the difference isn't as obvious as a swirly black car, especially without any decent sunlight, but I think it's turned out very well, and the paintwork is certainly a lot cleaner than it was.

A couple of before shots...


P1050198 by RussZS, on Flickr


P1050200 by RussZS, on Flickr

As ever, I started off with the wheels, tyres and arches with G101 and various brushes. *This followed with G101 on shuts, sills, petrol cap, grille, etc. *I then washed the car with Optimum Car Shampoo and rinsed off.

I followed this up with Tardis (which removed very little!), then Wolf's Decon Gel, which did a great job of removing the additional contaminants:


P1050202 by RussZS, on Flickr

I then followed this up with Elite Polyclay and Citrus Bling lube. *The roof in particular was quite bad. *This pic is from just one quarter of the roof!


P1050201 by RussZS, on Flickr

Next up I decided to tackle the deeper scratches in isolation, as most of the paintwork was only suffering from relatively light swirling, aside from a few key areas which needed heavier compounding.

First up, the door handles, which were pretty bad:


P1050204 by RussZS, on Flickr

and after...


P1050206 by RussZS, on Flickr

RDS on the roof:


P1050211 by RussZS, on Flickr

and after (you can just make it out, but largely removed)


P1050213 by RussZS, on Flickr

I then set about cleansing the paintwork with Auto Finesse's Rejuvenate, stepping up to Menzerna 3.02 in place, where needed.

Rejuvenate is a very impressive paint cleanser, with a great level of cut if used with the right technique. *This is my polishing pad after half of a panel...


P1050207 by RussZS, on Flickr

and after half of the roof.........!!


P1050224 by RussZS, on Flickr

Unfortunately a lot of the correction shots didn't come out too well, but here is an example of a 50/50 on the passenger door:


P1050237 by RussZS, on Flickr

A few quick pics after polishing:


P1050218 by RussZS, on Flickr


P1050221 by RussZS, on Flickr


P1050223 by RussZS, on Flickr


P1050225 by RussZS, on Flickr


P1050229 by RussZS, on Flickr

There's a lovely gloss and glow to the paintwork, but also a nice sharpness to it.

I followed this up with Wolf's Body Wrap Nano Sealant (which I also used on the wheels). *I used 3M Tyre Restorer on the tyres, 20/20 on the glass and Optimum on the exhaust.

Some 'afters':


P1050239 by RussZS, on Flickr


P1050241 by RussZS, on Flickr


P1050242 by RussZS, on Flickr


P1050243 by RussZS, on Flickr


P1050244 by RussZS, on Flickr


P1050245 by RussZS, on Flickr


P1050246 by RussZS, on Flickr


P1050250 by RussZS, on Flickr

and down looooooooow (Air is so cool!)


P1050252 by RussZS, on Flickr


P1050253 by RussZS, on Flickr


P1050255 by RussZS, on Flickr


P1050256 by RussZS, on Flickr




P1050257 by RussZS, on Flickr

Some better SLR pics will follow when we have a brighter day 

Thanks for reading!

Russ.


----------



## Snapples (May 28, 2010)

Love it :doublesho

Great job


----------



## Dwayne (Jul 27, 2010)

very nice GTI, you cant go wrong with R32 additions, and air:doublesho

Good job:thumb:


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Stunning reflections Russ


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Nice one russ, car is stunning.:thumb:


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Great job Russ, another stunning finish from the Wolf!


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Fantastic work there buddy, car looks mint.


----------



## Roy (Jan 17, 2007)

Lovely work there, very impressive finish on silver :thumb:
Nice car, loving all the mods  I will defiantly look out for it at shows.


----------



## Sti_Brumby (Aug 19, 2010)

Nice gloss for silver top job bud~

clint.


----------



## sgwilliams187 (Jun 13, 2011)

any shots of the inside ?


----------



## MK1Campaign (Mar 27, 2007)

Need to get myself some of that body wrap. Looks impressive.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

sgwilliams187 said:


> any shots of the inside ?


Not on my camera, but I'll get some from him for you 

Thanks all! :thumb:


----------



## steveineson (Jan 2, 2010)

Forgive what might be a really stupid question, but what is the technique to polishing under door handles?
Super car and results love it.:thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

steveineson said:


> Forgive what might be a really stupid question, but what is the technique to polishing under door handles?
> Super car and results love it.:thumb:


I simply used a MF towel (Costco one) and a polish which breaks down easily by hand (Menz 203S in this instance). Generally, the paint under there seems to be a bit softer anyway, but give it a good, you can get surprising results very quickly.


----------



## steveineson (Jan 2, 2010)

RussZS said:


> I simply used a MF towel (Costco one) and a polish which breaks down easily by hand (Menz 203S in this instance). Generally, the paint under there seems to be a bit softer anyway, but give it a good, you can get surprising results very quickly.


Excellent thanks, I always struggle under there and thought that was norm, I'll give it a go.


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Thats a sweet looking motor, great work Russ.


----------



## Emporio (Jun 8, 2011)

Wolf's nano wrap looks the nuts on a silver car, just got some my self..... gonna have a go with our cherished family run about 1998 Silver C200 Sport Mercedes


----------



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

oooft love those rims?old school looking?what are they?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

robtech said:


> oooft love those rims?old school looking?what are they?


Not sure, I'll find out for you.

I know he said Regal have just started bringing them into the country


----------



## David Proctor (Mar 6, 2011)

Awesome motor....!!!!!!!


----------



## jonjay (Feb 28, 2008)

Awesome work Russ. I am about to deep clean my car and machine on AF Rejuvenate tomorrow. Judging by what you achieved I am really looking forward to it.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

jonjay said:


> Awesome work Russ. I am about to deep clean my car and machine on AF Rejuvenate tomorrow. Judging by what you achieved I am really looking forward to it.


Cheers, it's a great product

If it slings, you're using a bit too much. I seemed to get best results by dragging a strip of product across the pad, rather than 'blobs', if that makes sense?

Look forward to the pics


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Auuuuoooo!! Looks awesome Russ!


----------



## Idlewillkill (Jun 3, 2009)

robtech said:


> oooft love those rims?old school looking?what are they?


fifteen52 snowflakes mate :thumb:

Nice job on the car dude, will he be at Inters next Sunday?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Idlewillkill said:


> fifteen52 snowflakes mate :thumb:
> 
> Nice job on the car dude, will he be at Inters next Sunday?


Yep, on Plush's stand 

Thanks :thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Very nice..


----------



## Safi (Aug 11, 2008)

Nice work RussZS!
Why do you use Body Wrap on the wheels and not Rim Shield? Are these wheels lacquered or polished alloy?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Safi said:


> Nice work RussZS!
> Why do you use Body Wrap on the wheels and not Rim Shield? Are these wheels lacquered or polished alloy?


I don't have any Rim Shield, else I would 

Mixture of both finishes on these, Body Wrap worked a treat!

This car won an award today at a show - can't get a bigger pat on the back than that!


----------



## yin (Dec 29, 2005)

:thumb:

Well Done Russ and Al


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Nice one mate 

Did it look okay? He was nervous about cleaning it up after the commute, so I gave him some Optimum Opti Clean


----------



## yin (Dec 29, 2005)

RussZS said:


> Nice one mate
> 
> Did it look okay? He was nervous about cleaning it up after the commute, so I gave him some Optimum Opti Clean


Pics were taken by Al and posted up on MK5 http://www.mk5golfgti.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,31167.0/topicseen.html

But it did look good 2day:thumb:


----------



## detritus (Mar 1, 2008)

Stunning car. Saw it this morning at work, he's still keeping it clean. Love the Wolf stuff, looks great even on silver.

Detritus.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

detritus said:


> Stunning car. Saw it this morning at work, he's still keeping it clean. Love the Wolf stuff, looks great even on silver.
> 
> Detritus.


Cheers 

Do you work with Al?


----------



## batesy (Mar 3, 2011)

very nice motor


----------



## pee (Apr 6, 2009)

That looks sooo cool


----------



## Revolutionrock (Sep 27, 2009)

Looks nice!

lovely snowflakes!


----------



## ElGaby (Jul 23, 2010)

I love the gti, how do u repair the door handles?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Cheers 

I used Menzerna 203S on a MF towel and worked it in 

Any polish which breaks down easily by hand would work well. Megs 105 is a good choice.


----------



## ElGaby (Jul 23, 2010)

RussZS said:


> Cheers
> 
> I used Menzerna 203S on a MF towel and worked it in
> 
> Any polish which breaks down easily by hand would work well. Megs 105 is a good choice.


The dodos lime prime or lime prime lite, are the same work?


----------



## 500tie (Oct 15, 2009)

Nice work mate loving the air ride sooooo low


----------



## detritus (Mar 1, 2008)

RussZS said:


> Cheers
> 
> Do you work with Al?


Sort of. Our teams overlap after working nights.

How tight is the beading on Wolf LSP?

Detritus.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

ElGaby said:


> The dodos lime prime or lime prime lite, are the same work?


neither of them are polishes - they are paint cleansers. lime prime contains light abrassives, lime prime lite is non-abbrassive


----------



## koksik750 (Jul 8, 2008)

Looks good. I next weeks my Lex will be on the air as well  cant wai't  And then will be ready for a nice good cleaning


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

surely you took advantage of the air system and put it to the very highest for cleaning the arches ect.. seems like good idea to me lol..


nice car..


----------



## Tom_watts (May 2, 2010)

Nice work, Ive seen this car at a couple of shows looks very nice


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Cracking job Russ:thumb:

Quite like those Rims on the car. Not really a fan of Black Wheels but with some diamond cut sections it looks really cool


----------



## samuir1974 (May 3, 2011)

Nice job mate.....awesome car :thumb:


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Nice work Russ..

I need air in my life. Shame about the expense of modding the rear of the van ..


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks all


----------

